# CNY Snow!



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Gazin up the truck got to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

where abouts central new york are u?


----------



## engine51 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice looking rig, looks pretty low in the front though :O


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

oneida area. 


yea stock t-bars there turned up.


----------

